# Name for this Flower



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anyone help...I found these Sunday and can't identify them


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm not sure, but just to take a shot in the dark I'm going to say it looks like a Dwarf Lake Iris.


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=1&ct=image&ved=0CAYQ9QEwAA


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks bobcolenso, but no its not a dwarf iris these flowers are very small and have different shaped leaves than the iris, I have looked for 2 days now and can't find any thing close, I hope someone knows their so pretty


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

possibly Myrtle?


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

Fringed Polygala


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Nature said:


> Fringed Polygala


Oh Thank You so much....Yes that is what they are...I so happy for the name, I just love them so pretty and purple too my fav


----------

